# Cardio and fat loss



## Nyde (Jun 11, 2014)

When is it best for me to get the BEST fat loss? 

Should I do cardio on an empty stomach upon rising? 

OR

Can I do cardio right after my 75min weight lifting session on a treadmill?



Which is best?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 11, 2014)

I dont know which is best but I currently subscribe to the practice of doing my work outs on a pretty empty stomach..  I only have coffee and mct oil upon waking around 6:30  then at 9 I have a low carb protein shake 11-1 is gym time.  Then i basically try to shove 3500 calories down before bed.

But that is a great question I wonder what other guys do?  especially since all our lives more than likely accommodate different schedules.


----------



## Nyde (Jun 11, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I dont know which is best but I currently subscribe to the practice of doing my work outs on a pretty empty stomach..  I only have coffee and mct oil upon waking around 6:30  then at 9 I have a low carb protein shake 11-1 is gym time.  Then i basically try to shove 3500 calories down before bed.
> 
> But that is a great question I wonder what other guys do?  especially since all our lives more than likely accommodate different schedules.




Agree!!!   

Except for the training part without food. LOL.  I cannot do that! I need food with carbs to have a productive weight lifting session.


----------



## blergs. (Jun 11, 2014)

Nyde said:


> Agree!!!
> 
> Except for the training part without food. LOL.  I cannot do that! I need food with carbs to have a productive weight lifting session.


Me too!  need something if ima work out.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah I hear that a lot.  I don't have an issue with it.

sent by owl


----------



## Nyde (Jun 11, 2014)

Can anyone answer the original post?


----------



## 1HungLo (Jun 11, 2014)

Fasted cardio first thing in the morning for best fat loss, credit the tip to DieselJimmy.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jun 12, 2014)

Nyde said:


> When is it best for me to get the BEST fat loss?



Should I do cardio on an empty stomach upon rising? 

*NO*

Training in a fasted states is one of those misconceptions that won't go away. 

You do not burn any more body fat in a fasted state that you with a Pre Workout Meal or Beverage.



Nyde said:


> OR
> 
> Can I do cardio right after my 75min weight lifting session on a treadmill?



*NO Again*

Anyone who has enough energy to preform cardio after their weight training session, didn't push it. 

If you going to perform cardio, you either need to...

1) Preform cardio later or earlier in the day as a separate session. 

2) Preform cardio on a day by itself. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## 1HungLo (Jun 12, 2014)

^^ Don't listen to this knucklehead. Do you your fasted cardio first thing in the morning for best fat loss but it's ok to do cardio after your workout if you need to. 2 sessions of fasted cardio a week along with 2 sessions of HIIT cardio would be a great start on cardio for fat loss. This info comes from body builders on here that know what they're talking about as well as a diet coach that several members on the forum use.


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 12, 2014)

Not everyone is the same so opinions will vary on this topic. 
Personally, I don't do fasted cardio, I have tried it in the past when I needed to drop some fat in a hurry and it did not work out well for me, I didn't lose any extra fat at all. However, I appeared skinnier looking.  I use a dedicated day for cardio for best results, 45-60 minutes of the stairmaster at a reasonably mild pace, never faster or slower, just a static pace I set in the beginning. Obviously, eat very clean.


----------



## jtip1810 (Jun 12, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> Not everyone is the same so opinions will vary on this topic.
> Personally, I don't do fasted cardio, I have tried it in the past when I needed to drop some fat in a hurry and it did not work out well for me, I didn't lose any extra fat at all. However, I appeared skinnier looking.  I use a dedicated day for cardio for best results, 45-60 minutes of the stairmaster at a reasonably mild pace, never faster or slower, just a static pace I set in the beginning. Obviously, eat very clean.




Ok I'm interested.  So your saying by doing a dedicated cardio day or days you will see more than by doing say 20-30mins at the same static pace after lifting weights.  I myself have been using this plan only I sub in 2 days of hiit and 3 days steady state.  I'm not saying your wrong what works for you may not for me and that's fine but in my mind that's less cals burned per week than doing say 5 days at 20-30mins after lifting.  If like most guys you work out 5 days a week then you would only be able to do 2 days dedicated cardio and thats 7 day a week workout schedule not something I can maintain my weight lifting would suffer.  I'm subbed this will be interesting to see how everyone does their cardio routines and the results they net.


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 12, 2014)

Nyde said:


> Can anyone answer the original post?



Probably not.  I do it first thing in the morning, fasted, but I would want to hear from somebody with visible abs!


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jun 12, 2014)

*Nameless Bodybuilders*



1HungLo said:


> ^^ Don't listen to this knucklehead. Do you your fasted cardio first thing in the morning for best fat loss but it's ok to do cardio after your workout if you need to. 2 sessions of fasted cardio a week along with 2 sessions of HIIT cardio would be a great start on cardio for fat loss. This info comes from body builders on here that know what they're talking about as well as a diet coach that several members on the forum use.



*Nameless Bodybuilders*

Nothing like being vague to make your point. 

Nice. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Oldschool (Jun 12, 2014)

Nyde said:


> Can anyone answer the original post?


Depends on your goals. 
For pure size don't do any cardio at all. The more muscle you have the more calories you will burn.
If you really think you need it do as Kenny stated.
You will have to experiment to see what works best for you.
That's one thing about this lifestyle: you are your own guinea pig.
Good luck.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 12, 2014)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> *Nameless Bodybuilders*
> 
> Nothing like being vague to make your point.
> 
> ...


seriously Kenny... all your post did was state an opinion like it we as fact with no backing at all.  and please don't start posting sources you know as well as I do the jury is still out and there are plenty of sources for both sides.. and your not taking into account "supplements" .... they change a lot when it comes to the way our bodies use calories.... and that also varies depending on the "cocktail". 

sent by owl


----------



## dave 236 (Jun 12, 2014)

I will add one thing to this debate.  You will burn fat for energy only when glycogen has been depleted. You can deplete said glycogen in what ever way works for you. You can do cardio fasted if you have the energy for it or you can do it after a weight training session, again if you have the energy. You can also just do cardio for a long enough period of time to deplete glycogen stores but it could take a while.  The only time you will buen extra fat though is if you have no more glycogen to break down to provide glucose to the cells.  The way you get there is up to you. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jun 13, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> seriously Kenny... all your post did was state an opinion like it we as fact with no backing at all.  and please don't start posting sources you know as well as I do the jury is still out and there are plenty of sources for both sides.. and your not taking into account "supplements" .... they change a lot when it comes to the way our bodies use calories.... and that also varies depending on the "cocktail".
> 
> sent by owl



*Sources*

Only a minority of the poster every examine sources.  Most of the information they read come from magazines with more pictures than words.  

Thus, I refrained posting any research.  

You request for no source being posted mean you are omniscient.  Must be nice.  

We be done.  Until next time.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## cujo (Jun 13, 2014)

dave 236 said:


> I will add one thing to this debate.  You will burn fat for energy only when glycogen has been depleted. You can deplete said glycogen in what ever way works for you. You can do cardio fasted if you have the energy for it or you can do it after a weight training session, again if you have the energy. You can also just do cardio for a long enough period of time to deplete glycogen stores but it could take a while.  The only time you will buen extra fat though is if you have no more glycogen to break down to provide glucose to the cells.  The way you get there is up to you.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk



Absolutely agree with this, making postworkout and morning fasted most effective IN MY OPINION. I train with insane intensity with an AM PM split, 7 days a week with 20 mins of pwo cardio.  I also do low intensity cardio, since i give everything i have to the iron and my heart rate is through the roof. I couldnt physically do HIT and also seems like it could be detrimental as it seems cortisol levels would rise from all the stress on the body. More importantly, focus on diet. Training with high intensity with a moderately low carb, low fat, high protein should get you where you want to be. Im pretty shredded and I dont take my carbs below 150. Anything below this, workouts go to shit and I cant even focus.


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 13, 2014)

1.Hansen K, Shriver T, and Schoeller D. The effects of exercise on the storage and oxidation of dietary fat. Sports Med 35: 363-373, 2005.
2.Horowitz JF, Mora-Rodriguez R, Byerley LO,and Coyle EF. Substrate metabolism when subjects are fed carbohydrate during exercise. Am J Physiol 276(5 Pt 1): E828-E835, 1999.
3.Lee YS, Ha MS, and Lee YJ. The effects of various intensities and durations of exercise with and without glucose in milk ingestion on postexercise oxygen consumption. J Sports Med Physical Fitness 39: 341-347, 1999
4.Blomstrand E, Saltin B. Effect of muscle glycogen on glucose, lactate and amino acid metabolism during exercise and recovery in human subjects. Journal of Physiology. 514:293-302, 1999
5.Lemon PW and Mullin JP. Effect of initial muscle glycogen levels on protein catabolism during exercise. J Appl Physiol 48: 624-629, 1980.

The above say it really makes no difference.  I STILL do it fasted.  I like to do it fasted.  Also, early, early in the morning is really the only time I can do it.  Everybody else is sleeping.  I wake up early anyway, so I might as well go hit the elliptical, come home, and then eat breakfast with the family.


----------



## cujo (Jun 13, 2014)

Exactly. There is a lot of bodybuilding broscience out there. But imo, there are a lot of pros out there that follow the broscience logic and it works for them. there are reasons why fasted cardio exists, and the iifym horseshit (micronutrients aside) doesn't. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nyde (Jun 13, 2014)

I lost a good amount of fat doing cardio upon rising with an empty stomach. Not sure if I can produce the same fat loss results if I do cardio AFTER weight lifting.  Think its possible????


----------



## Oldschool (Jun 13, 2014)

^^^^Was it fat loss or weight loss? Fat loss is great. Weight loss usually means a lot of muscle loss too.


----------



## Nyde (Jun 14, 2014)

OldSkool said:


> ^^^^Was it fat loss or weight loss? Fat loss is great. Weight loss usually means a lot of muscle loss too.



Fat, no doubt.


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 13, 2014)

Morning rising


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 17, 2014)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> Should I do cardio on an empty stomach upon rising?
> 
> *NO*
> 
> ...



This


----------



## papersteroidguy (Mar 18, 2015)

In case you're a novice with 20-30% muscle to fat ratio ratios, lose fat utilizing long term cardio. This is physically & rationally simpler than HIIT. Few this with quality preparing & solid sustenance.


----------



## yarickSr (Jul 12, 2015)

*Cardio and fat*

Weight loss, in my experience, does improve performance. But that would most likely only be for fat loss, unless you had spent a lot of time on heavy weights and had very heavy developed muscles. That would impede running time I would think.But lowering so much in the form of muscle that you lose strength, especially in essential running muscles would inhibit performance.There are so many other parts to the equation too: running form, injuries, training milage.


----------



## stream26 (May 18, 2016)

For fat loss goals your priorities are:1. Diet 2. Diet 3. Weight training 4. Cardio (a distant 4th)
 I am currently having a proper control on my diet. I am eating lot of fruits along with salads. Drinking loads & loads of water. I don't want to go to gym as I don't have much time either. I am reading tips on the internet & from youtube regarding some exercises for loosing fat & planning to get some good exercise equipment at home for cardio http://jonsguide.org/best-treadmill-home/  I figure, $500 / 12 months is $42 a month. If it lasts a couple years, it's cheaper than a gym membership and way more convenient! But at first the right ratio of proteins and fats, plenty of fiber, and limit your intake of sugar


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jun 8, 2016)

*"The best time to do Cardio" great debate.* Once again.

I've done all of the times / sequences of cardio mentioned.

*Fasted AM after getting up.
*After a lifting session 
*Separate day.
*HIIT and moderate

The OP should find what works best for him, and as noted, it's about....diet.

For some reasons (and I maybe be misperceiving myself) I've felt the best results to burn fat was fasted AM cardio, right after getting up, doing a 70-75% effort of HIIT.

I would wait 30 minutes to eat breakfast after finishing.


----------



## gymclass (Jun 27, 2016)

Not a good idea to do a cardio on a empty stomach.
Another bad idea to do cardio after weight lifting.
Start your training with cardio, you can eat for 1-2 hours before gym.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 27, 2016)

A little whey before am cardio is all you need


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jul 4, 2016)

gymclass said:


> Not a good idea to do a cardio on a empty stomach.
> Another bad idea to do cardio after weight lifting.
> Start your training with cardio, you can eat for 1-2 hours before gym.



In response to all 3 of you're statements, I say:

Not necessarily

Not necessarily

Not necessarily


----------



## DUTCHPHARMA (Dec 6, 2016)

To each their own, many diff opinions! Try both fasted and pre meal see what you get better results from in a week. Make the decision on your own as your body reacts differently


----------

